# Solid Signal now selling SWiM-32



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got an email from Solid Signal with a 'DirecTV Newsletter'... all the MRV stuff we know about and *SWiM-32*! ($629.99 )

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...tch-(32-Channel)-(SWM32)&c=Multiswitches&sku=


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

If you have the necessity of 32 tuners, you probably don't care how much it costs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Be advised their description may be incorrect:


> Die-cast housing is suitable for both indoor and outdoor use
> 
> 
> Supports six (6) LNB inputs, each triple-band stacked four ports (Ports 1 - 4) cover existing 99°/101°, 103°/110°/119° satellites, plus two Flex Ports (95º sat and 72.5º sat)
> ...




 The SWiM-32 is reported to not have the DECA bridging,
If it has a diplexer for OTA, it can't work well with DECA, even if only on one leg of the four outputs.
The total DECA count is 16, so 32 tuners wouldn't work either.
"IF" there was anything to some of this it would be that this is in fact two SWiM-16s in one package, where each of the two outputs of the -16 have DECA between them, but not to the other -16 outputs.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The SWM32 is effectively four (4) SWiM 8 units cascaded in the same case - 32 ports, but functions like quad SWiM 8's....


----------



## SolidSignal (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for pointing out the error on the SWM32 product page. It has since been fixed. As always your feedback is appreciated.

- Solid Signal


----------

